# Riley goes to doggy day care and comes home smelling badly. Help!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure the smell is from being slobbered on all day by the dogs she's playing with. Spray her coat lightly with a leave in conditioner with a fragrance you like and brush her out on days that you aren't going to give her a bath.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That's just doggy daycare smell! Joey has an oder after returning from camp as well. I usually brush him out before we go inside and that helps a bit.. but I usually bath weekly when he's at camp during the week.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also going to say "doggie slobber". You might also try some pet wipes that are similar to baby wipes. They are moist and leave a nice smell. This should help getting some of the slobber smell off of him.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually I believe it's doggie everything unfortunately. In addition to slobber, for some reason dogs do not associate daycare with being inside and will lift their legs (or pop a squat) at daycare. As you can imagine then someone has to pee on the spot and so on. 

No matter how diligent the daycare is about mopping up - the place sorta smells! I agree with all the suggestions - use a dry shampoo, or leave in conditioner or more frequent baths.

Remy has been in daycare since 2 days after I adopted him (4 years and 5 months ago) and I know the smell well. The benefits of daycare far outweigh the stink, IMHO.

Goodluck and if you find the magic formula, please share it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

wisnid53 said:


> Riley goes to doggy day care 3 days a week because I just don't want to kennel her all day and night too. She loves daycare and they love her too. I watch her on the video cam and I know she is being treated well and is having a good time. She is 7 months old and has been spayed. By Friday her smell is so bad. I bought a dry shampoo today to try. Anyone else have this issue and have any suggestions? I searched on the web and other dog owners have reported the same issue about smell after daycare. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, by Friday the smell gets really bad on my boys...heck sometimes it's bad by Monday!!! I just brush, brush, brush them because I don't want to shower them every day. The brushing seems to help. I do take mine every day Mon-Fri.


----------



## wisnid53 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is weekly bathing too much after doggy daycare??? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

